# Sibling Cats Fighting?



## Penster (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi, wonder if anyone can help. I have 2 female domestic torties (that have been done) about 20 months old, they have taken to howling/hissing basically making the most hideous noises just before daylight (go figure). I haven't actually caught them fighting but one of them crouches and backs herself into a corner or wall and makes the most noise. We moved about 6 weeks ago and they seemed very happy, they now go out as they were previously indoor cats but we keep them in at night. My husband thinks my coughing is scaring them, whilst it's a hideous cough I am not sure it's bad enough to do that  any suggestions would be appreciated, it's waking up my 6 month old - joy!


----------



## kazkat (Dec 7, 2008)

Have you had them spayed yet? If not then I would get them spayed as soon as. If they are spayed it may be worth investing in a couple of Feliway diffusers to help calm things down. Make sure there are plenty of places for them to get out of the way (cat climbers) or a box somewhere. It may be that you have a visiting tom cat doing his rounds - hence all this happening just before daylight - he may be spaying around your outside and this may be leaving your cats feeling threatened.


----------



## Penster (Dec 16, 2008)

Yep, they have both been spayed. Hadn't thought about the visiting Tom, will get one of the diffusers you mentioned and see how we go - thanks for your help.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Im with KazKat i would say there is a visiting Tom in the area...and the sisters could well be jelous of each other getting attention. This will also happen to indoor turned outdoor cats more frequent until they get used to the change...All they have known is each other and now there is competition. 

Get some piccys up of them would be great to c!

xxx


----------

